
Signs intermittent fasting is unsafe or unhealthy for you - Geekette
https://www.businessinsider.com/signs-intermittent-fasting-unsafe-unhealthy-2019-7
======
masonic

      In general, though, she advises people to eat a meal or snack every 3 to 4 hours.
    

Says the "registered dietician", ignoring every paper of any significance in
the past decade-plus.

